# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  MediCity Gezondheidsforums website onderzoek 2010

## Sven

*MediCity Gezondheidsforums website onderzoek 2010*

We zouden graag weer eens weten wat jullie van MediCity vinden. Welke punten vind je goed en wat zijn punten die beter kunnen. Probeer duidelijk te zijn, zodat we goed weten wat je bedoelt. Geef svp ook de positieve punten aan, zodat we ook weten wat we niet moeten veranderen.

Alvast bedankt!!!

Plaats je punten bijvoorbeeld als volgt:

*Positieve punten*
- duidelijke layout
- goede moderators
- je wordt snel geholpen

*Punten ter verbetering*
- meer activiteiten
- meer specifieke informatie

----------


## Anouk

*Positieve punten*
- goede moderators
- je wordt snel geholpen

*Punten ter verbetering*
- meer diepgaande discussies

----------


## groot41

Bezoek de website te weinig om een duidelijke mening te mogen hebben!

----------


## Jojo76

Ik vind het een prima site. Verder geen opmerkingen.  :Wink:

----------


## gabber52

Ik vind het een prima site.
Groetjes

----------


## christel1

Voor mij is dit dik in orde, niets op aan te merken eigenlijk

----------


## hzwe

Prima site. Helder en overzichtelijk. Voor mijn gevoel nog te weinig actieve leden (ja, geldt ook voor mezelf). Het zou fijn zijn als er nog iets meer te halen viel.

----------


## Klaproos

Een goede site om dingen te vinden die met je gezondheid te maken hebben.  :Cool:

----------


## Yle

Bezoek de website te weinig om een duidelijke mening te mogen hebben.

----------


## sanneken

ik ben blij deze site gevonden te hebben.Hoewel ik niet altijd mijn antwoord vind,vind ik het super om mijn gedachten en bevindingen te kunnen delen met andere en het zo van mij af te schrijven.

----------


## margreet06

Ik vind het een heel fijne website, met veel duidelijke informatie. (met veel herkenning, wat ook fijn is)

----------


## antje44

Ik vind het een goede site, maar kom er te weinig op voor een goed oordeel te geven !

----------


## irmpie24

Ik vind het een fijne site, vooral als je ergens ff wil checken hoe anderen daar over denken of wat ze voelen.

----------


## middenrifje

Een goede site, geeft ruime informatie en mogelijkheden om met anderen ervaringen te delen.
En als mogelijk te informeren.

----------


## ishbel

Ook ik heb weinig tips of aanmerkingen voor deze site. Alles is duidelijk in rubrieken verdeeld, herkenning, aanbevelingen.

----------


## cynthiabaumler

Fijne site :Smile: , ervaringen delen met anderen geeft vaak een prettig gevoel.
Gewoon zo doorgaan.

----------


## Magica

Goede site, maar kom eigenlijk te weinig om een duidelijk en eerlijk oordeel te kunnen en mogen geven.

----------


## Ilse34

Heel erg tevreden over deze website.
duidelijk - aangename kleuren.

----------


## Ilse34

positieve punten: duidelijk - aangename kleuren - leuke moderatoren
negatieve punten: automatisch abonnement op de fora waar je iets in schrijft.
je kan dit wel uitzetten dat is dan weer wel positief.

----------


## anMa

Heel fijn dat deze site er is, want er is veel informatie te vinden en ook veel onderwerpen van allerlei zaken.
Ben ook blij dat ik. Zelf dingen kan vertellen.
anMa

----------


## John_Swain

Eigenlijk weinig aan op te merken.
Misschien wel een goed idee om een frontsite te maken.
neem een voorbeeld aan www.helpmij.nl

----------


## katharina

Geen aan of opmerkingen.

Gr. katharina

----------


## Ems

Ik heb me tot nu toe alleen nog maar geregistreerd. Vooralsnog dus geen mening.

Groeten, Ems.

----------


## iceke

Ik ben pas sinds gisteren lid.. de site lijkt me heel overzichtelijk, voor de rest heb ik nog geen mening

----------


## Jantine

Voor zover ik kan zien is het een goede site, maar ik kom hier te weinig om een echt oordeel te kunnen geven.

----------


## fena

geen op of aanmerkingen! Prima site

----------


## chantallie77

ik ben ook iets te weinig op het fotum geweest, om een duidelijke mening te hebben. anderzijds ben ik niets tegen gekomen wat mij niet beviel.

----------


## wboers

*Positieve punten:*
Duidelijke layout
Makkelijk onderwerpen te vinden
Fijn om nieuwe posts snel te vinden

*negatief*(voor zover je dat negatief kan noemen)
Specifieke informatie mis ik soms wel

Hoewel mede forum gebruikers deze vaak wel plaatsen. 

Algemeen:
Prima site, waar ik wanneer nodig, veel informatie kan vinden en met anderen ervaringen kan uitwisselen.

----------


## nicolevandijck

> *MediCity Gezondheidsforums website onderzoek 2010*
> 
> We zouden graag weer eens weten wat jullie van MediCity vinden. Welke punten vind je goed en wat zijn punten die beter kunnen. Probeer duidelijk te zijn, zodat we goed weten wat je bedoelt. Geef svp ook de positieve punten aan, zodat we ook weten wat we niet moeten veranderen.
> 
> Alvast bedankt!!!
> 
> Plaats je punten bijvoorbeeld als volgt:
> 
> *Positieve punten*
> ...


Goede site, geen opmerkingen

----------


## jegu

Geen mening, kijk te weinig op de site

----------


## Liessa

Supersite, met duidelijke info en mogelijkheid tot discussies ivm vragen,tips,raad,advies!
Gezien de site enkel maar groeit denk ik dat dat al duidelijk maakt dat jullie goed bezig zijn  :Wink: 

Ga zo door!!
Liessa

----------


## Tralala

Ik vind het een duidelijke site waar makkelijk informatie te vinden is.Wat ik mis is een sticky over sommige onderwerpen/aandoeningen.Nu heb je vaak 10 topics die over hetzelfde gaan en dat maakt het zoeken naar informatie lastiger.

----------


## Dewi69

Ik ben nog niet zo lang op deze site, maar ik vind het hem wel heel goed. Ik heb al heel wat dingen opgezocht.

----------


## Pugg

Ik ben hier ook te kort en te weinig tijd momenteel.

----------


## rollingjohn

Kan hier nog wel op reageren, maar het belangrijkste is al gezegd. Sorry maar ik ben de laatste nogal veel weggeweest.

----------


## hilwoe

Moet altijd teveel zoeken op jullie website

----------


## hendrina

Wat ik zoek vind ik meestal ook.
Dus voor mij voldoende

----------


## sanneken

ik heb een bericht geplaatst en krijg nu in mijn inbox constant mails wanneer iemand anders ook reageert.Hoe kan ik dit uitzetten aub??

----------


## grietewiet

Sorry, ik kijk niet zoveel op deze site om hem goed te beoordelen , maar er staan goede onderwerpen op

----------


## tooswinkel

Ik ben al een hele tijd lid maar de laatste tijd ben ik me wat meer aan het verdiepen op deze site, wat ik tot nu toe ervan vind is goed

----------


## MabelAmber

Ik kom weinig op de site - wat ik ervan heb gezien lijkt me niet slecht, vond die keer wel wat ik wilde weten.

----------


## gpjbruyn

> Ik vind het een prima site. Verder geen opmerkingen.


Kan ik ook volmondig verklaren.

----------


## Antonetta

Prima site, niets mis mee.

----------


## Nenad

Over het algemeen ben ik tevreden over de site.
Zoals eerder genoemd, misschien wat meer diepgaande discussie's en feedback van de moderator.

----------


## Luuss0404

*Positief:*
- duidelijke lay-out
- leuk team aan moderators/administrators en leuke leden
- veel begrip en respect voor elkaar, veel steun en herkenning
- duidelijke informatie
- veel onderwerpen

*Negatief:*
- dat ik soms informatie probeer op te zoeken op aanvraag van een lid of om een vraag te beantwoorden van een lid en er weinig of geen informatie over te vinden is waardoor ik de vraag niet kan beantwoorden  :Frown:  Ik heb ook niet overal verstand van  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dogcrazy

Informatieve site met goede zoekfunctie. Maar soms weinig "leven" op de site.

----------


## jeannette47

goede site, mag wel iets meer kleur in de site, beetje somber.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het is een mooie site, maar ik ben nog niet van alles op de hoogte!  :Smile: 

Wat ik leuk vindt is dat ieder zijn profiel vrolijk kan maken met kleuren en eventueel wat foto's etc..de persoonlijke berichten die pive zijn is zeer handig om te gebruiken! de mensen die regelmatig op allerlei items zitten, leven allemaal mee met hun medemens, en dat voelt als een warm bad aan...MediCity kun je denk ik veel opzoeken, het biedt tevens een luisterend oor, steun èn troost...òòk kun je veel van je afschrijven mocht je daar behoefte aan hebben...."IK" ervaar het als een meelevende site...het valt mij òòk op dat de Moderators èn anderen van MediCity vrij wel direct een antwoord geven als iemand om hulp roept, dus een vraag of probleem voorlegt! heel mooi èn attent dat dit zo serieus benaderd wordt...al pratende rol je in de leuke en boeiende site's....zelfs moppen tappen, en wat eet je vandaag zijn van die èènvoudige mooie onderwerpen die naast ziekte èn ellende leuke reactie's teweeg brengt...ik geniet ervan  :Big Grin: . Succes verder met deze prachtige site met zoveel leden....Hulde....een beetje thuiskomen is het èn je hoeft er de deur niet voor uit...als je moe bent of je ziek voelt dan kun je even contact maken op MediCity en dat is Top!!!!  :Embarrassment:  Vriendelijke groeten van Elisa

----------


## Suske'52

goeie site, :Big Grin:  ik ben er wel enkele mnd. af geweest, vond wel spijtig dat ik niet onder zelfde naam terug kon aansluiten .....  :Wink:  

moderaters- fijne mensen  :Smile:  

-wel weinig actieve leden -spijtig  :Mad:  

- de informatie mag voor mij soms wel duidelijker zijn of diepgaander, soms wel oppervlakkig . 

Je voelt ook aan ,wie het voor wie heeft , dat ligt er soms te fel op .....ik ben openhartig ja ...... :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ja vind het ook jammer dat je niet onder dezelfde naam kon terugkomen en dat niet elk lid even actief is.
Als je over een onderwerp duidelijkere of diepgaandere info wil kan je altijd pm sturen naar me hoor, dan kijk ik wel wat ik voor je kan betekenen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Ik vind persoonlijk ook een hele toffe/duidelijke site.Moet zeggen dat ik er toch al paar jaar op ben op dit forum, en heb mij nog geen enkele moment verveeld.
Heb goede gesprekken kunnen voeren in hele moeilijke tijden.Heb mijn hart kunnen luchten.Heb steun gehad via MC toen ik vast geklauterd zat aan mijn bed tijdens mijn operatie van mijn tenen 2 jaar geleden.
En heb mijn vreugde  :Smile: en leed kunnen delen met goede leden/vrienden.En ik kan mensen helpen met mijn goede raad/advies.

Vind ook dat je heel veel kan terug vinden als je iets zoekt.Vind een heel overzichtelijk forum.Vind alleen jammer  :Frown: dat er zo weinig actieve leden opzitten, maar voor de rest niets op aan te merken.

Oké je hebt mindere topics, maar dat heb je op een ander ook.
Zijn ook allemaal één voor één lieve administrators/moderators en leden.
Ik ben echt blij met MC ik zou het momenteel echt niet meer kunnen missen :Smile: 

Do  :Wink:

----------


## beukes

Wij zijn ook iets te weinig op het forum geweest, om een duidelijke mening te hebben. anderzijds ben ik niets tegen gekomen wat mij niet beviel.

----------


## wiske01

goede overzichtelijke site.

----------


## christel1

Ik ga alle dagen ook eens kijken op nieuwe berichten, dan zie ik direct of er iets is waar ik iets van afweet of niet want als je nog nooit op een bericht geantwoord of gereageerd hebt, krijg je dit niet te zien....
Verder vind ik het een heel duidelijke site met heel veel informatie

----------


## ronnye

Bezoek de website te weinig om een duidelijke mening te mogen hebben op het eerste gezicht ziet het er prima uit.

grtz Ron

----------


## soestdijk

Ik heb te weinig ervaring met de site om commentaar te geven.

----------


## margab

Ook ik kom te weinig op deze site om een goed oordeel te geven.
Verder wel prima dacht ik zo!

----------


## Pedicure

Heel goede site, verder geen negatieve ondervinding...

----------


## Suske'52

@ :Smile:  Luuss,ok. luuss, zal ik zeker doen wanneer ik nog bijkomende informatie wil  :Smile:  alvast bedankt !!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## ossel038

> *MediCity Gezondheidsforums website onderzoek 2010*
> 
> We zouden graag weer eens weten wat jullie van MediCity vinden. Welke punten vind je goed en wat zijn punten die beter kunnen. Probeer duidelijk te zijn, zodat we goed weten wat je bedoelt. Geef svp ook de positieve punten aan, zodat we ook weten wat we niet moeten veranderen.
> 
> Alvast bedankt!!!
> 
> Plaats je punten bijvoorbeeld als volgt:
> 
> *Positieve punten*
> ...


ik vind het een goede site. doorklikkrn gaat snel.Helder en overzichtelijk. Goede moderators. Veel informatie te vinden. 
Alleen de discussies mogen wat meer diepgang hebben

----------


## bep

Prima Site. Veel info

----------


## ingrid2507

site ziet er goed uit, verder nog weinig hier op de site,dus kan nog niet echt verder oordelen

----------


## nellekemh

Het is een goede informatieve site, die echt heel divers is en waar snel op jouw vraag gereageerd wordt.
Ik maak er eigenlijk te weinig gebruik van, om er een goede en gedegen reactie over te kunnen geven.
Wel kan ik vertellen, dat de enkele keren dat ik er gebruik van heb gemaakt me zeer goed zijn bevallen.
Het onderwerp was snel te vinden en als je een vraag stelt zijn er meerdere mensen genegen om je te helpen.
Vriendelijke groet van Nelleke

----------


## wiekeltje

Ik vind het een prima site, vooral om een bepaald onderwerp te zoeken. Meestal zijn er plenty onderwerpen waar ik mijn vragen beantwoord kan zien. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

.......... Waar blijven de negatieve reacties???  :Big Grin:  joke!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## marle

Aangenaam, overzichtelijk, gevarieerd. Het geeft mij een goed gevoel!

----------


## mamohaja

Goed duidelijk en sfeervol uiterlijk, ga zo door!

----------


## ekmrah

prima site positief: krijg op vragen veel reactie
worden veel problemen behandeld
negatief: ?

----------


## eurexp

Hoi,

Positieve punten
- duidelijke layout
- goede moderators
- je wordt snel geholpen

Punten ter verbetering
Niets dat ik zo direct weet, alles prima ok

'k Heb al vaak zaken opgezocht op de site, alles is goed terug te vinden. Ik denk ook dat het aantal bezoekers (de laatste 24 uren meer dan 1000 bezoekers), wel voor zich spreekt.... Mocht de site niet duidelijk zijn zouden er niet zoveel bezoekers zijn ook....

'k Zou zeggen : keep up the good work....  :Smile:

----------


## mwaf

Hallo,

Een tijdje geleden heb ik de site intensief bezocht en dat is prima bevallen. Ik had behoefte aan meer info over een onderwerp en heb dat gevonden in oude posts, maar ook in fijne reacties van medegebruikers van deze site.

Wat ik in eerste instantie miste, was de zoekfunctie. Die is er wel en ook niet zo moeilijk te vinden, maar ik was op zoek naar zo'n zoekveldje. Dit veldje verscheen na klikken op zoeken. Net even een stapje verder dan ik in eerste instantie verwachtte.

De site is overzichtelijk. Als je de site de eerste keer bezoekt is het even uitzoeken hoe het werkt, maar dat ken ik van andere fora ook (ligt misschien aan mij? :Stick Out Tongue: ) De moderators zijn betrokken en reageren vlot. Ik voel me hier serieus genomen en dat waardeer ik.

Misschien kunnen er nog wat aanvullingen komen bij de smilies, zodat je je stemming nog beter kunt aangeven.

Groet,
Mirke

----------


## gezondheidsfreak

> Bezoek de website te weinig om een duidelijke mening te mogen hebben!


Dat geldt ook voor mij

----------


## johanns

Kom te weinig om hierover te oordelen. Gevoel dat moderatoren actief zijn. 

Positief
duidelijke layout
duidelijke intentie

Negatief
beetje gedateerd

----------


## wilma1234

> *MediCity Gezondheidsforums website onderzoek 2010*
> 
> We zouden graag weer eens weten wat jullie van MediCity vinden. Welke punten vind je goed en wat zijn punten die beter kunnen. Probeer duidelijk te zijn, zodat we goed weten wat je bedoelt. Geef svp ook de positieve punten aan, zodat we ook weten wat we niet moeten veranderen.
> 
> Alvast bedankt!!!
> 
> Plaats je punten bijvoorbeeld als volgt:
> 
> *Positieve punten*
> ...



Ik bezoek uit tijdgebrek de site nog niet vaak. De moderater ok

----------


## energy

Bezoek de website te weinig om een duidelijke mening te mogen hebben, maar de nieuwsbrieven hebben dikwijks interessante onderwerpen die gemakkelijk doorlinken naar een overzichtelijke site. Bedankt

----------


## girlhitscar

Positieve punten
- Goede verlening van service
- goede moderators
- Meer persoonlijkheid

Punten ter verbetering
- meer specifieke informatie

----------


## Jenchris

Bezoek de website te weinig om een duidelijke mening te mogen hebben. Maar heb wel tijdens een noodgeval de steun en nuttige antwoorden gevonden die mij erdoor geholpen hebben. Hiervoor alvast bedankt.

----------


## meneereddie

*POSITIEF:*


De pagina's zijn easy to use, en begrijpelijk voor iedereen.
Ook fijn is, is dat je de site kan aanpassen aan persoonlijke behoeften. 
Goede zoekfunctie. Gezellige moderators. 

In één woord: GEWELDIGE WEBSITE!


*NEGATIEF* (wat is negatief?)



Ik mis een L-TAIF. (link to alternative item function) 
(Het zal vast een andere naam hebben, maar ik vond deze wel leuk...)

Dat is wanneer je in/op/aan/met/tijdens een bepaald onderwerp zit, dat je aan de rechterzijde van het scherm, alternatieve direct of indirect verbonden (linken) namen en/of onderwerpen ziet staan. Dit kan ook via email. Wanneer bezoekers meer items bezoeken, blijven ze langer, en zijn andere mensen ook meer geneigd om langer te blijven, en te lezen.



*Voorbeeld:* 

Ik ben nu alleen bezig op het forum met het onderwerp: Feochromosytoom.
Aan de zijkant van het scherm, kun je dan direct alternatieve onderwerpen laten zien, 
die direct, of indirect met een Feochromosytoom te maken hebben.

Een Feochromosytoom is een bijniertumor, dus aan de zijkant zouden dan onderwerpen komen als: 

BIJNIERTUMOR
BIJNIER
NIER
LINKERNIER
RECHTERNIER
NIERTRANSPLANTATIE
NIERDIALYSE 
TUMOR
ETC
ETC
ETC

Nieuwsgierigheid is snel gewekt, dus mensen kijken graag naar deze alternatieven..

Het is maar een idee...

----------


## jempie

Ben over de site heel blij en vind het zo het beste geschikt en heb al veel problemen van mijn gezondheids toestand en de informatie is echt heel nuttig,
Groeten van mij jempie,

----------


## SandervS

Ik kijk niet veel op de site aangezien ik het als "naslagwerk" achter de hand houd maar van wat ik ervan zie is het in orde

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Meneereddie,
Als je naar een onderwerp kijkt en helemaal naar beneden scrolt/gaat dan staat er onder het veld waar je een reactie kan typen en stukje "soortgelijke onderwerpen" maar zou logischer zijn als dat ernaast kan staan en met echt gelinkte onderwerpen zoals in het geval van Feochromosytoom dat er een linkje staat naar nieraandoeningen of bijnieraandoeningen ipv zoals nu de link naar problemen na het stoppen met anabolen.

----------


## mdc

Ik vind wel dat de site veel meer als een medische encyclopedie moet kunnen fungeren ipv als forum. Wat niet wegneemt dat het forum als toegevoegde waarde wel meer "betrokkenheid" creert.

----------


## gossie

Ik vind de website duidelijk en soms ook een naslagwerk.
Jammer vind ik dat sommige topics bij elkaar gevoegd zijn, van de ontspannings-kletshoek.

----------


## zegeltjes

Ben nog niet zo lang bekend met de site.
Het is soms nog even zoeken.
Soms lees ik wel stukjes maar echt informatie over iets mis ik.

----------


## kramer

Fijn dat je een mail krijgt als je post hebt, minder fijn als de post dan verkapte reclame is. 
Er is veel te vinden op de site, overzichtelijk ook. Verder kom ik niet zo gek veel op de site. Maar zo te lezen zijn er meer die dat doen.

----------


## FoXZuni

Hallo Sven
ik vind het een hele mooie site, er valt niets op aan te merken , de layout is wat mij betreft prima, misschien toch one point maar goed dat is misschien een iets minder fletse kleur voor het geheel... :Smile:  het is nu zo bleekjes met dat grijsgroen of wat voor kleur het ook is... :Smile:  maar dat is geen minpunt dat is kwestie van kleursmaak...groetjes van Foxzuni

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve leden,

Wat betreft de lay-out:
Helemaal links onderin staat *------ MC 3.0* deze is de flets grijsgroene kleur (standaard ingesteld geloof ik)
Als je op het driehoekje dat naar beneden wijst klikt zijn er nog 2 andere mogelijkheden:
* *-- default style*, deze is blauw, in elk geval niet flets en andere lay-out
* *----groen*, deze is ook flets grijsgroen van kleur, maar heeft een iets andere lay-out
Kijk maar welke het prettigst lijkt  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## meneereddie

Nou Luus, 

Ik moet je eerlijk bekennen dat ik dat nooit eerder gezien heb.
Mijn optiek gaat dus niet verder dan het gezichtsveld. 
Dat is dom van mij... Ik kijk dus niet verder dan dat ik typ...
Ik heb dus geen reden om te klagen.
Excuus aan Luus...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss...Bedankt hoor voor deze informatie, ik wist dat ook nog niet, maar dat komt waarschijnlijk omdat ik dit een goede kleur vindt....het is rustig en dat is prettiger om te lezen dan kleuren...mensen die ziek zijn of druk zijn in hun hoofd of een bril dragen of gewoon wat slechter zien als je ouder wordt zoals ik, ha,ha,  :Stick Out Tongue:  dan heb je behoefte aan een rustig en overzichtelijk scherm met deze kleur! als je jonger bent kun je van knalkleuren houden, zoals ik dat vroeger had!  :Wink:  en dan mag het flitsen...maar het profiel kan iedereen oppimpen met kleuren, dat lijkt mij voldoende!! Groeten van Elisa

----------


## cornelis

hallo hallo allemaal die aan Medicity meewerken,hartelijk bedankt.vriendelijke groet.

----------


## gossie

Hallo Sven, 
nadat je dit onderzoek 2010 doet, zie ik nog meer op deze website. :EEK!:  Hartelijke dank daarvoor. :Smile: 
Maar ook dank voor alle mc moderators, etc. maar ook de leden (en gasten) die reageren. Ik vind het top dat er gereageerd wordt. :Smile:

----------


## steve53

zeer goede site sven, je wordt snel geholpen, en kan er interessante en hulpvolle informatie vinden

----------


## gienepien

Ik bezoek de site heel weinig,kan er geen mening overgeven

----------


## king01

Ik ben nog maar pas lid van de site. 
Voor mij is het allemaal nog wat onduidelijk.
Maar all begin is moeilijk.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ meneereddie,
Ghihi geeft niks hoor!
Ik kijk ook niet altijd verder dan mijn neus lang is en je was ook niet de enige met deze vraag/dit idee  :Wink:  Heb je je lay-out/kleur angepast?

@ Elisabeth,
Ik vind dit ook een goede rustige kleur, maar kan me voorstellen dat iemand anders liever een andere kleur heeft  :Wink:  Ja fijne optie is dat om je profiel aan te passen aan eigen wensen  :Smile: 

@ King01,
Gelijk heb je alle begin is moeilijk!
Mocht je iets niet vinden of iets niet lukken kan je altijd een reactie bij mij of een van de andere moderators of administrators achter laten!

----------


## Primavera

Ik heb weinig opmerkingen. Goede site.
Bedankt

----------


## essie79

Ik vind het een leuke en goeie site. Ik heb geen negatieve punten

----------


## jannette

Kom te weinig op de site om een goed oordeel te geven maar die onder werpen waar ik mij voor intereseert voldoen aan mijn verwachtingen.

----------


## mamier

Ook ik ben nog niet lang genoeg aanwezig hier,dus kan nog geen duidelijke mening geven,maar het lijkt mij prima in orden.Ik zal mij eerst even verder orienteren.
Mamier

----------


## meneereddie

De meeste mensen gaan vanuit hun mailbox naar het onderwerp op de website, en zien de rest er om heen niet meer. Ik ben er daar één van. Wanneer iemand een paar jaar meeforumt, kijk ie niet zo snel meer naar een kleur of een lettertype. Het is wel goed zo. Dat geeft wel weer, dat de mensen belangrijker zijn dan de kleur of het lettertype. Maar om jullie eerlijk de waarheid te vertellen, moet ik toegeven dat ik de opbouw, de kleurencombinaties, de lettertypes, de (gebruikers)interface, de communicatiemogelijkheden, het leesgemak, en het gebruiksgemak helemaal ten top vindt. 

Mij rijst de vraag m'n hoofd uit, óf er wel iets moet veranderen. 

*Iets niet doen is ook een verandering*

----------


## Frits1956

Ik kijk eigenlijk te weinig op de site. De keren dat ik er wat zocht heb ik genoeg informatie gekregen. De opzet komt op mij als goed over.

----------


## sylvia2628

goede site zal het zeker vaker bezoeken

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jannette: ik ben aan het lezen en aan het schrollen en druk per ongeluk op de thanks knop, en dat is bij jou naam..wel grappig, maar niet de bedoeling....groetjes... :Big Grin:

----------


## mamier

Nou ja hahahahaha

----------


## hvosje

Positieve punten
- duidelijke layout
- veel informatie die goed toegankelijk is.

Verder kom ik nog te kort op de site om hierover een goed oordeel te kunnen geven

----------


## mies111

> *MediCity Gezondheidsforums website onderzoek 2010*
> 
> We zouden graag weer eens weten wat jullie van MediCity vinden. Welke punten vind je goed en wat zijn punten die beter kunnen. Probeer duidelijk te zijn, zodat we goed weten wat je bedoelt. Geef svp ook de positieve punten aan, zodat we ook weten wat we niet moeten veranderen.
> 
> Alvast bedankt!!!
> 
> Plaats je punten bijvoorbeeld als volgt:
> 
> *Positieve punten*
> ...


Sorry. ben er nog te weinig op geweesd.
Maar zo ziet het er voor mij duidelijk en goed uit
mies111

----------


## jannette

Kom te weinig op deze site om een goede mening te hebben maar wat ik lees vindt ik prima

----------


## moordwijffie

Ben helaas te weinig online om echt kritiek te geven , maar ben wel verders positief over de site 

Gr MW

----------


## anitta

> *MediCity Gezondheidsforums website onderzoek 2010*
> 
> We zouden graag weer eens weten wat jullie van MediCity vinden. Welke punten vind je goed en wat zijn punten die beter kunnen. Probeer duidelijk te zijn, zodat we goed weten wat je bedoelt. Geef svp ook de positieve punten aan, zodat we ook weten wat we niet moeten veranderen.
> 
> Alvast bedankt!!!
> 
> Plaats je punten bijvoorbeeld als volgt:
> 
> *Positieve punten*
> ...


eeeeeeej hallo
ik vindt deze wesite heel erg goed
je komt met lotgenoten in contact.
ik heb er al een paar in mijn prive msn
ben dus zeer blij met jullie 
ik sta er op deze manier niet alleen voor

merci
groetjes anitta meijer  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dewi69

Ik ben eigenlijk nog tekort lid, maar het is fijn je vragen en moeilijkheden met een ander te kunnen delen en het even kwijt kunnen. Blij dat jullie er zijn.

groetjes,
Dewi

----------


## mic

> *MediCity Gezondheidsforums website onderzoek 2010*
> 
> We zouden graag weer eens weten wat jullie van MediCity vinden. Welke punten vind je goed en wat zijn punten die beter kunnen. Probeer duidelijk te zijn, zodat we goed weten wat je bedoelt. Geef svp ook de positieve punten aan, zodat we ook weten wat we niet moeten veranderen.
> 
> Alvast bedankt!!!
> 
> Plaats je punten bijvoorbeeld als volgt:
> 
> *Positieve punten*
> ...


Ik vind Medicity.NL gezondheidsforum zeer goed, alhoewel ik van belgië ben.

----------


## jschenk2

Prima site. gewwoon houden zo!

----------


## vergeer

Ik gebruik de side alleen als er in de nieuwsbrief voor mij interessante items in zitten. Dit is dus te weinig om een echte mening te hebben maar de side vind ik OK

----------


## Agnes574

Héérlijk; al meer dan 100 posten die ons kunnen helpen de site nog beter te maken  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Wat ik me wel afvraag bij dit onderzoek: "krijgen we ook nog een antwoord of te wel een conclusie, hoe dit onderzoek geweest is?'
Wat heeft dit opgeleverd voor MediCity Gezondheidsforum?

een groet van Gossie

----------


## margab

Ik vind deze site wel goed maar ben er te weinig op

----------


## Agnes574

> Wat ik me wel afvraag bij dit onderzoek: "krijgen we ook nog een antwoord of te wel een conclusie, hoe dit onderzoek geweest is?'
> Wat heeft dit opgeleverd voor MediCity Gezondheidsforum?
> 
> een groet van Gossie


Vind ik een goede vraag Gossie!
Xx Ag

----------


## minni

ik vind dit een hele goeie site als je vragen hebt. 
groetjzz

----------


## gossie

Ennnnnnnnn heeft het wat opgeleverd het onderzoek 2010, van de website MediCity Gezondheidsforums????????????????????????????

Ik heb wel iets van: REAGEER

Mocht dit niet zo zijn!! Wat dan????

Hoe serieus kan ik deze site dan nemen????!!!!

een vragende naar antwoord groet van Gossie .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Agnes en ik hebben er ook naar gevraagd, antwoord zou nog komen...

----------


## schuu942

Ik vind het best zo...!

----------


## padams

Kijk te weinig op deze site
waarom? eigenlijk een medische side verwacht.
te weinig reacties op mijn probleem
zal de side eens meer openen en dan nogeens reageren
groetjes piet

----------


## Elisabeth9

padams: Ik denk persoonlijk dat het er aan ligt of je vaker op een site bent...uiteraard moet je daar wel de tijd voor hebben..ik merk zelf dat er dan een bepaalde band ontstaat tussen de mensen en dat is erg leuk, knus, en troostend op zijn tijd....succes ermee, en het ga je goed Piet...gewoon nog een keer proberen...fijn weekend gewenst...

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## wh9876

:Smile: 


> Bezoek de website te weinig om een duidelijke mening te mogen hebben!


 :Smile:

----------


## Dineke01

Blij dat ik deze site gevonden heb. Heb er al veel informatie gevonden.
En er komt altijd snel antwoordt.

----------


## Agnes574

Goed te horen Dineke  :Wink:

----------


## Leontien

Beste Leden,

Bedankt voor jullie reacties. Er zijn veelal positieve reacties gekomen waarbij de site als prettig wordt ervaren. Hieronder zal ik de positieve reacties en de opbouwende kritiek beschrijven.

*Positieve reacties*
Veel leden vinden het fijn om ervaringen te delen. Zo staan ze er niet alleen voor. Dankzij onze goede moderators, die snel helpen, wordt de site persoonlijk ervaren. Er zijn leden die de site helder en overzichtelijk vinden met duidelijke informatie. De layout wordt door sommigen als prettig en rustig ervaren. Wanneer je wat meer kleur wilt, kun je dit in je eigen profiel doen.

*Opbouwende kritiek*
Er is niet veel opbouwende kritiek gegeven. Dat komt ook omdat veel leden aangeven dat ze te weinig op de site komen om hier een oordeel over te geven. Dit is dan gelijk ook een negatief puntje van sommige leden, namelijk dat er te weinig actieve leden aanwezig zijn. Er zijn enkele leden die diepgaande discussies en specifieke informatie missen. Enkele tips zijn een frontsite maken en een L-TAIF aan de zijkant en niet beneden. L-TAIF is dat je gerelateerde onderwerpen makkelijk kan zien. Er zijn een aantal die moeite hebben met het zoeken naar een onderwerp.

Voor leden die specifieke informatie missen raad ik aan om dit aan mij of 1 van de moderators door te geven. Dit kan ook als je een onderwerp zoekt. We kunnen je dan een link doorgeven waar de informatie staat of een artikel over plaatsen. Je kunt je vraag ook bij de Helpdesk als bericht plaatsen. Leden die diepgaande onderwerpen missen, kunnen zelf een topic openen of dit ook aangeven aan de moderators of in het Helpdesk plaatsen. De overige punten nemen we mee en kijken wat er haalbaar is.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## aukjeoosterloo1958

Kijk niet zo vaak op de site maar voor mijn probleem heb ik dank zij deze site toch een oplossing gevonden ben dik tevreden

----------


## John_Swain

> Beste Leden,
> 
> Bedankt voor jullie reacties. Er zijn veelal positieve reacties gekomen waarbij de site als prettig wordt ervaren. Hieronder zal ik de positieve reacties en de opbouwende kritiek beschrijven.
> 
> *Positieve reacties*
> Veel leden vinden het fijn om ervaringen te delen. Zo staan ze er niet alleen voor. Dankzij onze goede moderators, die snel helpen, wordt de site persoonlijk ervaren. Er zijn leden die de site helder en overzichtelijk vinden met duidelijke informatie. De layout wordt door sommigen als prettig en rustig ervaren. Wanneer je wat meer kleur wilt, kun je dit in je eigen profiel doen.
> 
> *Opbouwende kritiek*
> Er is niet veel opbouwende kritiek gegeven. Dat komt ook omdat veel leden aangeven dat ze te weinig op de site komen om hier een oordeel over te geven. Dit is dan gelijk ook een negatief puntje van sommige leden, namelijk dat er te weinig actieve leden aanwezig zijn. Er zijn enkele leden die diepgaande discussies en specifieke informatie missen. Enkele tips zijn een frontsite maken en een L-TAIF aan de zijkant en niet beneden. L-TAIF is dat je gerelateerde onderwerpen makkelijk kan zien. Er zijn een aantal die moeite hebben met het zoeken naar een onderwerp.
> ...


zoals ik al eerder aangaf, is het misschien niet verstandiger om een frontpage te maken? Op de frontpage kan je o.a. recente forum berichten weergeven, maar ook onderwerpen zodat het surfen op het forum makkelijker word.

----------


## J.Pierre

Prima site en het helpt sommige mensen hun ziekte te begrijpen, 
Is heel handig ook zo blijven voortdoen,

----------


## maselientje

Mijn mening kan ik hierover nog niet melden, ik ben nog te weinig op deze forum geweest.
Groetjes Rianne

----------


## jempie

Geen mening, ben te weinig op de site

----------


## CompuAddict

Vindt dat er veel info is te krijgen. Dus een goede site voor mij.

----------


## Plumpidding

Bezoek de website te weinig om een duidelijke mening te mogen hebben. Maar wie weet verandert dat in de toekomst.

----------

